# HALLOWEEN SALE - 20% OFF ALL ORDERS!!!



## tjohnson (Oct 27, 2013)

*HALLOWEEN SALE*

*20% OFF ALL ORDERS*

*http://www.amazenproducts.com*

*USE COUPON CODE =* *SMFHALLOWEEN*

*Offer Valid Thru 10/31/13*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2013)

That is a deal.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fish killer (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep,
 Just put in order for some more oak, hickory, mesquite, and gonna try some cherry this time as well.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 27, 2013)

Trick or Treat smell my feet, give me something good to eat! Thanks Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2013)

*AWESOME Response to the Halloween Sale So Far!!!*


----------



## dward51 (Oct 28, 2013)

Todd,

Any word on the Maverick ET-733 dual probe model?  I've been holding out for one of these and did not see the on your site yet.  An extra 20% off would be sweet! 

As a "plan B" if they are not yet in stock, how about a pre-order at the sale price?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 29, 2013)

Working on it.....!

The New Maverick ET-733's will be available in "Limited Quantities"


----------



## phxsmoking (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the Halloween discount Tod. I'm going to try the Pitmaster Pellets this time.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2013)

PhxSmoking said:


> Thanks for the Halloween discount Tod. I'm going to try the Pitmaster Pellets this time.


*AWESOME!!*

20% Off Halloween Sale Ends 10/31/13 and Midnight

http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## smoke_chef (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the discount Todd. It helped me pull the trigger on the ET-732. I had been debating on that one, the IGrill, or waiting for the new ET-733 I think it is. I figured with the discount and all the reviews I've read about it here at SMF... I can't go wrong. 

Also... thanks for being a sponsor of this awesome site.


----------

